# Grinder under $500 with a Rancilio Silvia



## Dragos (Nov 7, 2019)

Hello,

I have a DeLonghi Dedica coffee machine, and I would like to upgrade to a Rancilio Silvia and a decent grinder (under 500$).

I was thinking of:



Eureka Mignon Specialita because of the flat 55 mm burrs and nice design


Rancilio Rocky because of the big burrs and somewhat nice design


Baratza Vario because of the 54mm ceramic flat burrs


Rocket Faustino has a cool design


What is your recommendation? I would prefer no second hand options.

Also, worth mentioning, I drink only espresso, about 3 or 4 cups a day.

Thank you very much.

Dragos


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I'd take the rocky off the list. Don't think they've had much of an update since they were released in 1991 & domestic grinders have moved on a long way since then.
If you can find out what grinder Rocket rebadged for the Faustino, you may be able to get it for less too.


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

The niche Zero is just above your budget but if you can stretch to it I would certainly consider it. Otherwise I have the Vario and it has served me well for the past 10 years and just started giving me problems recently.


----------

